# Western Australia scope of practice



## jakecwu (May 28, 2011)

I'm a US paramedic who's just completed an application for St. John's WA.  I'm having a bit of trouble discerning the language though, regarding scope of practice.  I note that most other AUS services use the terms ambulance officer, paramedic, and mobile intensive care paramedic; whereas St. John's uses Paramedic 1,2, and 3.  What's the equivalency?

I currently work in a progressive fire based EMS system that has almost exclusively offline direction.  I typically consult with a physician 2-3 times a year.  Our system's scope mirrors that of most AUS MICP's (as far as I can tell), with some medication differences, but retaining things like RSI, chest decompression, surgical airway and the like.

I do hold a BS in paramedics from an accredited US university.  

Based on all of that and 14 years on the road time, what can I expect as far as scope of practice should I be hired?

Thanks for all your time.

G-


----------



## McGoo (Aug 10, 2011)

How did you go with your job application? Not sure if you are still info or not, but here is some anyway:

Paramedics in WA are roughly equivalent to EMT-P level, without RSI, CPAP, and some drugs. The levels 1, 2, and 3 simply denote length of service and appropriate pay. 
Everyone starts as an ambulance officer (except for appropriately trained imported people) and works their way up to paramedic. Its a graduated system where you start on road at essentially EMT-B level (with knowledge of advanced procedures and drugs, but no experience), and over the next 3 years you add skills through additional training.
There are higher levels of training, either critical care paramedics who work the chopper, and do RSI and other fun things, or clinical support paramedics who drive around by themselves providing training or simply an extra set of hands where required. The CSPs do have extra gear to normal paramedics, but they arent first responders. There is going to be a new level of paramedic soon, called the Extended Care Paramedic/ They will be essentially the same as the crit care guys, without RSI.

Hope this helps!


----------

